# DYE Optics (New Goggle company)



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

I could get my lenses out pretty quick too if I didn't care about finger prints all over the inside of them :laugh:

They look a lot like Smith I-O :dunno:


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

They do look like the IO

I'd buy these if they were cheaper then the IO


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

They do look kinda like smith I/O, but i think theyre a little more stylish. less of the frame shows and they are more smooth flowing.

Theyre at the same price as the I/O too for the DTS series. The Insight series comes with i think 1 or 2 extra lenses which is why the price is higher, and both lenses are polarized


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 7, 2010)

Dye is an extremely reputable paintball company. And I play competitively in a paintball league, and i use their paintball masks. I'm guessing they just recently branched into snowboard equipment, i've seen this floating around some time since last year. If their snowboard products/goggles are as good as their paintball equipment I'd definitely recommend them. 

They're a great company. And it's interesting to see this.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks like BA checked them out SIA Day 1 Recap The Angry Snowboarder


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

He didnt say much about them on his site. Hopefully he stops in here and gives a more in depth comment on them. I plan on buying them with some of my tax return


----------



## aftershock141 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'll be picking up a pair next year.

I think for now I'll probably just order their hoodie to start getting the name out there. Not sure if it has a media pocket or is waterproof though since the description on their site is quite lacking.


----------



## xAoFx Klutch (Jan 30, 2012)

*haha wow*

This company has been around for a while but not in the snowboarding industry. They are a top of the line paintball company. If anyone has every been into paintball you should know this company. I used to play tournament paintball and wore their paintball masks religiously. The quality and the durability of their products are amazing. I am amazed that they are breaking into the snow scene. If i had known they made snow goggles I would not have bought the Oakley crowbars and gotten these instead.


----------



## xAoFx Klutch (Jan 30, 2012)

PanHandler said:


> Notice: I am not in any way shape or form affiliated to this company. Just a very excited paintballer/Snowboarder!
> 
> So, during the non winter times, i am an avid paintball player. If you are an avid paintball player (or have played for any extended period of time) , you should know who DYE is. They make everything from High end paintball guns, masks, soft goods, pads, EVERYTHING. If you know them, you know they make very high end products and have excellent design and manufacturing.
> 
> ...





I am seriously considering returning my oakleys nd getting these


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

They r $220. I'll keep my eg2's


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Argo said:


> They r $220. I'll keep my eg2's


They are from $150-$220. Depending on what frame/lens combo you get and the DTS dont come with an extra polarized lens. They are on the same price point with the I/O and Splice.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm a paintballer as well. I current rock Dye's goggles which are easily Top 3 goggle systems you can buy in paintball. I am a bit skeptical when it comes to them making snowboard goggles though. I was told directly by one of their reps, via a reply to my facebook post, that they weren't intending on actually releasing these for sale until next season.

Their comment:


> Dye has been developing product for the 2012/2013 season. We are Launching our inaugural Snow line at the SIA show in Denver next week. This is the debut of Dye Snow products you will see in stores next season. Select models 12/13 will be available on Dye Snow - Innovative top quality products for todays most demanding Riders. in mid February.


However the price.....yeah i might have to pass on that. A bit too rich for my blood. Hell even their limited edition paintball goggles dont cost that much with 2 or 3 extra pairs of lenses


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Soul06 said:


> I'm a paintballer as well. I current rock Dye's goggles which are easily Top 3 goggle systems you can buy in paintball. I am a bit skeptical when it comes to them making snowboard goggles though. I was told directly by one of their reps, via a reply to my facebook post, that they weren't intending on actually releasing these for sale until next season.
> 
> Their comment:
> 
> ...


it says right in that quote that they will be unveiling them at SIA, which was this past weekend. sounds like theyre right on track to me.


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

pretty pricy but they do look nice. I wonder how well they will hold up compared to other brands.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Got a pair yesterday. These babies are sick! Excited to try them out this weekend since it is just sunny here. Came with an extra lens too.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

snowvols said:


> Got a pair yesterday. These babies are sick! Excited to try them out this weekend since it is just sunny here. Came with an extra lens too.


Write up a review!


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Alright I will try to after this weekend. They are way better than the Smiths I am currently rocking.


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

yeah, def. post up a review.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

DYE goggles make girls so hot they start taking body shots off eachother.






Also theyre apparently releasing a second goggle. Watch this video (theyre after Frends)

These ones look even better than the T1


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

I think they better not fog, as that is what I love most with my i4s. ;D


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

PanHandler said:


> He didnt say much about them on his site. Hopefully he stops in here and gives a more in depth comment on them. I plan on buying them with some of my tax return


Their quick release is simpler than what anyone else has on the market. 2 lenses with each pair the average price being in the 150ish range which means I/O, APX, Crowbar, Eg2 etc. etc. The guys running it are the old UT/CO Rome Reps it's Joel and D.I. I have some coming my way I think and I'll get a review. For a first year goggle company it's solid I trust it. They're sponsoring Tailgate Alaska and I think almost all my BC friends are using them now and have said they haven't fogged yet.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Their quick release is simpler than what anyone else has on the market. 2 lenses with each pair the average price being in the 150ish range which means I/O, APX, Crowbar, Eg2 etc. etc. The guys running it are the old UT/CO Rome Reps it's Joel and D.I. I have some coming my way I think and I'll get a review. For a first year goggle company it's solid I trust it. They're sponsoring Tailgate Alaska and I think almost all my BC friends are using them now and have said they haven't fogged yet.


Thanks for the info! Which ones are being sent to you? Im assuming the T1.

..but damn these CLK ones look sick!


----------



## aftershock141 (Nov 13, 2011)

I wish they used the CLK tech on the T1. I need a medium fit, not oversized.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Their quick release is simpler than what anyone else has on the market. 2 lenses with each pair the average price being in the 150ish range which means I/O, APX, Crowbar, Eg2 etc. etc. The guys running it are the old UT/CO Rome Reps it's Joel and D.I. I have some coming my way I think and I'll get a review. For a first year goggle company it's solid I trust it. *They're sponsoring Tailgate Alaska* and I think almost all my BC friends are using them now and have said they haven't fogged yet.


They posted this on their facebook today:



Dyes Facebook said:


> Dye is the official optic sponsor of Tailgate Alaska and Tailgate BC. Check out the custom Dye T1 available for VIPs of the event. Dye Snow will be in Revelstoke tomorrow to kick off the event!


That lens makes me wet in the crotch.


----------



## PtDoughnut (Dec 16, 2011)

If they are anything like the lenses on dye's i4's, you shouldnt have any problems with these. I havent had a single pair fog on me. We put those masks through some tough crap. 

Did fog through this, when other brands did.
CXBL 2K11 Western E2 At Xcalibre Paintball - YouTube 

Also warranty processes with Dye are quick and painless. Especially for people who live in the States. Even In Canada they really do make a quick turn around.

To think they started out making their stuff in a garage. Dave Youngblood has you covered.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah i agree. ive played many many games in the rain/mud/snow wearing my i4s and never had a fogging issue. The antifog they use is tough stuff since it has to take paintball hits, and all the oil and towling off/cleaning that paintballers do to their lens.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

PanHandler said:


> They are from $150-$220. Depending on what frame/lens combo you get and the DTS dont come with an extra polarized lens. They are on the same price point with the I/O and Splice.



$220 for a pair of goggles? Never.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

i agree. i will be buying some of the $150 ones though, then probably a second lens somewhere down the line. I was gonna get them with my tax return but most of that was taken to pay off debt


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Also for a principle...what kind of lenses are worth that kind of money? We are really loosing touch with reality with some items...like the GPS goggles or the $1500 snowboard...or those horrible golden plated bindings I saw somewhere. It's just vulgar. IMO. Then of course it's all a matter of proportion, and how much $200 is worth to you.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

i dont mind spending a bit of money to protect my eyes in all honesty. 

The people who are really out of touch with reality are the ones rioting over the newest nike shoe, or paying thousands of dollars to get it early. A couple hundred bucks for some eye protection is not that far fetched.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Anyone remember these guys? They've been extremely active in the community and they also just released some info on their next goggle line, the CLK















Pretty pricey at $250 for the polarized lenses but they come out of the box with 3 lenses so i think thats actually a pretty good deal


----------



## frosty (Aug 1, 2012)

Awesome thread . Glad to have heard of these.


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

PanHandler said:


> They posted this on their facebook today:
> 
> 
> 
> That lens makes me wet in the crotch.





what type of lens is that?


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Thats the Bronze Fire lens that they sell.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm curious about these. I may have to keep an eye out when the late season blowout sales start and see if I can score a pair on the cheap.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Dye just added Dan Brisse to the team.










The DYE snowboarding team continues to grow with the signing of their newest addition, Dan Brisse. The partnership between Brisse and DYE happened organically, as both the company and the rider share a desire to create projects and products that showcase the level of intensity behind professional snowboarding. Dan’s dedication to pushing the boundaries of the sport has earned him 2 X-Games Real Snow victories, multiple epic video parts and widespread magazine coverage. Brisse understands in order to evolve; you must embrace risk and change, qualities that embody the DYE brand.

“Brisse wants to be the best at what he does, and is willing to put in the extra effort to get there. He goes for it, until he stomps it. That attitude, in combination with his riding style, is a perfect fit for Dye. We are eager to support Dan’s involvement with major video production, and provide him the gear and resources he needs to keep expanding our vision of what is possible on a snowboard.” – Joel Kramer, Marketing Manager

“I’m excited to join forces with Dye as my new eyewear sponsor. They make some of the best goggles on the market, and have a solid team that I enjoy riding and hanging with.” – Dan Brisse


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

They are located a couple miles away from me (close to my sisters house). I'll have to keep an eye on them in case they do a parking lot sale or something.


----------



## huckit (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow... At first I wanted the i4 to replace my Grill, now it looks like my Oakley's might be taking a time out... Still pretty pricey though, even with the extra lenses...


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I picked up a pair of CLK's last weekend. I like them so far (only ridden once with them) I think they look great, about the same field of vision as Dragon APX but maybe just a tad bit less. 

The buttons on the frame were stiff when I first messed with it but after playing around with it a few times the ease of clicking out the frame started to kick in.

The hard case is nice (i like it better then the APX one) It comes with a sleeve inside of it that you slide extra lenses in, it does seem to be a little small for the size of the goggles so at times you have to fiddle with them in order to get it to fit into the case without squishing things.

Overall I am very happy with them I just thought i would take a little bit of time to clarify some things people might ask.


----------



## huckit (Jan 9, 2012)

cav0011 said:


> I picked up a pair of CLK's last weekend. I like them so far (only ridden once with them) I think they look great, about the same field of vision as Dragon APX but maybe just a tad bit less.
> 
> The buttons on the frame were stiff when I first messed with it but after playing around with it a few times the ease of clicking out the frame started to kick in.
> 
> ...



Did you have a chance to try on the T1's? They seem to be very similar; the T1 would be a little harder to change the lense... I just got the T1, and so far I like them. Unfortunately, they only came with a soft case, and there isn't an extra pocket for the second lense. I got these goggles for a steal ($80) so I'm not complaining! I'm just wondering if you knew if there was a difference in the range of vision.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

yes, the CLK has a wider field but it isnt a ton wider. I tried on T1's and liked the fit but i like the fit of the CLK more for my face. I think the T1's lense changing is a disappointment, I assumed they would change out similarly to the I/O's because of the tabs on the frame but they are very much like a traditional lense changing system. 

However most people dont swap out lenses throughout the day so it is kind of a non-issue. I am anal retentive and get annoyed if i dont have the right lense in for the conditions.


----------



## huckit (Jan 9, 2012)

Okay, that's what I figured. I agree, the T1's system for changing the lense isn't that great, but I was able to do it in just a couple minutes without any trouble. That was at room tempature, I'm not sure if it would be harder when it's colder... The lenses mine came with were the polorized smoke silver and the clear/sunrise I believe. From all the things I've been reading on this forum about polorized lenses, I'm not sure if I'll like 'em. I guess I'll find out!


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Would not be surprised to see if Empire/JT jumps into the fold to make a winter goggle if Dye does well. 

Definitely will pick one of these up at the end of the season though.


----------



## krankedmusic (Nov 15, 2012)

I have actually used my dye paintballing googles on the hill before. Like them much better, could see a lot more then my I/Os


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

yeah, the reason i got the snow goggles is that i used thier paintball products for years and never had issues and loved the clarity.
So far with my one day out this year the snow goggles dont disappoint.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 6, 2013)

Any uk boarders looking to nab a pair of CLKs at a steal... The tk Maxx jumble sale in the sky is your new best friend "Dye" Orange Ski Goggles - TK Maxx


----------



## cervin09 (Dec 9, 2013)

please take this survey for my engineering project 
This is the survey link: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/Y7WGLYL


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

cervin09 said:


> please take this survey for my engineering project
> This is the survey link: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/Y7WGLYL


no. read the forum rules please


----------



## Lockoutbryce (Feb 22, 2012)

I got my clk's beginning of last season. Compared to other goggles in the same price range, i got 3 lenses(1 being polarized) and a very nice case to store lenses in. Other companies offered 2 lenses and no case. Ive had 50+ uses out of them. Not a single fogging issue. They fit great w/ my bern Watts helmet. 
My only complaint is the polarized lenses don't go in and out very easily. The other 2 go in and out like butter. And i was worried i would scratch the lenses w/ the way the case holds lenses. But only scratches i have are from branches.


----------

